# New Tenn. law will criminalize moms for using drugs while pregnant



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*New Tenn. law will criminalize moms for using drugs while pregnant*

Published May 02, 2014
FoxNews.com
Facebook112 Twitter272 Gplus2

A pregnant woman touches her stomach as people practice yoga on the morning of the summer solstice in New York.Reuters
Pregnant women who harm their babies by using narcotics while pregnant will face criminal charges under a new bill signed into law this week in Tennessee, a move decried by health and women's rights organizations.
Republican Gov. Bill Haslam signed the legislation that would allow women to be charged with assault if they abuse narcotics while pregnant and give birth to a child who is dependent on drugs or harmed as a result.

Haslam signed the bill despite calls from health and women's organizations to veto the bill.
National Advocates for Pregnant Women, a New York-based advocacy organization, says despite attempts by other states, Tennessee is the first to pass such a bill. Under the law, the women would be charged with misdemeanor assault.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...using-drugs-while-pregnant/?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2014)

It baffles me that states are willing to charge people with murder for killing an unborn child against the mother's will, and now will charge a pregnant mother with assault on her unborn child for abusing drugs, but she can walk into an abortion clinic and have her baby killed, no questions asked. When will we as a society realize and admit that unborn babies are just as much a person with a right to life as the women who carry them? I agree with this bill wholeheartedly because it brings us one step closer to recognizing the lives of unborn babies as more valuable than just "a bunch of cells".

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

It seems they put provisions in the law for treatment, rather than prosecution. With that being said, why are women's groups , ACLU, etc against it? This really is "for the children", so why are the libs up in arms over it-F%^&$* hypocrites. Next they'll charge it's:

Sexist
Racist
you name it "ist"


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mtc said:


> Women who give birth to drug addicted babies should lose custody of them as soon as the test shows positive.
> Clearly she's not capable of putting that baby's needs before her own.
> 
> Just my opinion...


I would just add to that, she should also be subject to mandatory birth control. There are enough options out there now for long term birth control that she'll never have to worry about "forgetting" to take her pill or the old "broken" condom.


----------

